# New Ibanez 2014 Guitar Porn ( Gakki Fair 2014 )



## guitargeorge1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ibanez gakki fair 2014 new models 

????? 2014 | Ibanez guitars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMfdnzyIVhA

Guitar PORN


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2014)

The JCRG-1404-SKY looks cool... but given that AUR is $4k and the SKY is probably the same price I think I'd have to pass


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 21, 2014)

technomancer said:


> The JCRG-1404-SKY looks cool... but given that AUR is $4k and the SKY is probably the same price I think I'd have to pass


Good lord, those two guitars to the right. The only gripe I have with Ibanez is that most of their HSH guitars have trems and not hardtails, but at least they actually offer some HSH guitars. I wouldn't be able to contain myself if the SKY model came with the tree of life inlay. 

I take it they're j.custom models?


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Nov 21, 2014)

this is sexy


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Good lord, those two guitars to the right. The only gripe I have with Ibanez is that most of their HSH guitars have trems and not hardtails, but at least they actually offer some HSH guitars. I wouldn't be able to contain myself if the SKY model came with the tree of life inlay.
> 
> I take it they're j.custom models?



Limited exclusive J-Custom models for Gakki. Ikebe-Gakki has one AUR and no SKYs so not sure if they're already gone or they haven't arrived.


----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't link the pictures on mobile, but the JCRG1405-VWH and BK look ultra-classy. 

The SKY and AUR (Aurora?) ones are really cool too. Moar maple!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

Whoa...


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is the most beautiful rg in te world


----------



## rifftrauma (Nov 21, 2014)

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez JCRG1404-AUR ãæ¥½å¨ãã§ã¢2014åºå±åã ãæ°ééå®ã¢ã¤ããã¼ãºã»ã­ã´å¥ãã¹ãã©ããï¼ã¹ããã«ã¼ï¼ããã¯ã»ãã¬ã¼ã³ãã


----------



## JustMac (Nov 21, 2014)

^ How does one pronounce that? 

The two on the right look amazing, I assumed the light in the background was pink, and therefore obfuscating the actual hue of the guitar, but the manufacturer pics dispel my suspicions! (...sorry, that was a bit wordy I know) 

Still, I'm a bit gutted that they're only slated to hit Asian shores, part of me now wishes I never laid eyes on 'em! Us europeans only get the boring (99% black) Ibby models.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 21, 2014)

guitargeorge1 said:


> this is sexy



I want the one on the left. Now.


----------



## rifftrauma (Nov 21, 2014)

JustMac said:


> ^ How does one pronounce that?



It's not Japanese fart porn I swear!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 21, 2014)

That 'Sky' J Custom is stunning. Only one in the world
and Ishibashi are getting it. I need that guitar!!


----------



## porknchili (Nov 21, 2014)

I've always had a love-hate relationship with Ibanez. I mostly hate them because they keep all their best stuff in Japan like...






















FYI, the last 3 are from from that musical fair apparently.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 21, 2014)

JustMac said:


> ^ How does one pronounce that?



If I remember well, something like "yonhachiman yen, holy shit de putain de bordel de merde".


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 21, 2014)

porknchili said:


> I've always had a love-hate relationship with Ibanez. I mostly hate them because they keep all their best stuff in Japan like...



I changed my mind, I want THIS one!


----------



## Ramburger (Nov 21, 2014)

Dayum, so much GAS


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome. Love the return of the old school, block heel neck joint too.


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 21, 2014)

Again no J - Custom 7 without a Trem, so finally i give up on Ibanez


----------



## MikeH (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't play bass often, but that one on the right.


----------



## Axel_Blaze (Nov 21, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I don't play bass often, but that one on the right.



I do play bass, and I know what you mean


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Nov 21, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I'm most pumped for that PGM model hanging next to that fireman. It looks like it has a fender stratocaster style tremolo, if my eyes aren't deceiving me. I've kind of been on a hunt for a PGM301 for years now, but this new PGM would sate my appetite for f-holes I think...


----------



## Mr Richard (Nov 21, 2014)

TheUnvanquished said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm most pumped for that PGM model hanging next to that fireman. It looks like it has a fender stratocaster style tremolo, if my eyes aren't deceiving me. I've kind of been on a hunt for a PGM301 for years now, but this new PGM would sate my appetite for f-holes I think...



Pretty sure that is Paul's Premium model, I've seen pictures floating around of him holding that style PGM and it had premium on the headstock.


----------



## Warg Master (Nov 21, 2014)

THIS ONE!

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/img/products/main/37/376307/376307_main_l_201411201318.jpg


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 22, 2014)

that green one looks like that artwork to NIN's The Fragile. I love it.


----------



## Centrix (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh no. Not now, that I've been saving up for my first seven...


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 22, 2014)

Quick question, will those ever come to North America? Looks so sick.


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 22, 2014)

That maple boarded 'sky' is stunning. Bet it plays heavenly too.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 22, 2014)

So much want.. the fan-fretted looks interesting, so dose the BTB's on the left..


----------



## Stooge1996 (Nov 22, 2014)

anyone know if those new roadcores are MIJ??


----------



## LordHar (Nov 23, 2014)

Stooge1996 said:


> anyone know if those new roadcores are MIJ??



Yes, I believe they are.


----------



## Stooge1996 (Nov 23, 2014)

LordHar said:


> Yes, I believe they are.



Well if i can get one in Aus, i know what my next purchase must be!


----------



## Pablo (Nov 23, 2014)

TheUnvanquished said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm most pumped for that PGM model hanging next to that fireman. It looks like it has a fender stratocaster style tremolo, if my eyes aren't deceiving me. I've kind of been on a hunt for a PGM301 for years now, but this new PGM would sate my appetite for f-holes I think...


A 22 fret PGM with a vintage trem? If that thing has a decent size neck, I might just be intersted... But right now, I think I'm mainly considering the new Korean Strandberg for my next 6-string.


----------



## Infused1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man I really wish they would release an FR 7 string with the 26.5" scale and that Fixed bridge they have on that 2127. PLEASE!!


----------



## aneurysm (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish they would release a J-Custom 7 with a 27 Scale and fixed Bridge !
I would be all over it that´s for sure !


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> Quick question, will those ever come to North America? Looks so sick.



At least three of the five in the photo are store-ordered limited models so I'm going to say no. Unless of course you go to the Ishibashi or Ikebe web store and buy them, since both places ship to the US with no problems. They're not cheap though, the AUR is $4k before shipping and IIRC the black one with the flower inlays on the body is a $6k neck through.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 23, 2014)

Slap a gold plated Tight End-R on this sucker, and I might be saying goodbye to a kidney...


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man there are several from that show that are just NOM NOM NOMS!


----------



## Dan2 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sky one is gorgeous. Wouldn't buy one with the old neck joint, but since I'm just window shopping, it's not really a problem!


----------



## Whammy (Nov 23, 2014)

Rojne said:


> So much want.. the fan-fretted looks interesting, so dose the BTB's on the left..



That bass on the far left 

Here's a better view.


----------



## mag8 (Nov 25, 2014)

wow


----------



## Thorerges (Nov 25, 2014)

I actually never liked ibanez because they were too generic. maybe if they released this kind of stuff more, i'd be more interested.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh my god.......................


----------



## Xaios (Nov 25, 2014)

technomancer said:


> At least three of the five in the photo are store-ordered limited models so I'm going to say no. Unless of course you go to the Ishibashi or Ikebe web store and buy them, since both places ship to the US with no problems. They're not cheap though, the AUR is $4k before shipping and IIRC the black one with the flower inlays on the body is a $6k neck through.



I'd heard a while back that Ikebe was no longer willing to ship new Ibbies to North America anymore. Have they scrapped that policy?


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 25, 2014)

I legit REALLY want the SKY. I'm actually in a position where I could consider it......... GAHHH


----------



## guitargeorge1 (Nov 26, 2014)

New pic of the most sexy guitar in the world


----------



## LordHar (Dec 3, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEyu-CBEkj8


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 3, 2014)

Infused1 said:


> Man I really wish they would release an FR 7 string with the 26.5" scale and that Fixed bridge they have on that 2127. PLEASE!!



In that case, why not buy the 2127? The only difference is the shape


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 3, 2014)

Bugakki


----------



## GRIZ (Dec 3, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> I wish they would release a J-Custom 7 with a 27 Scale and fixed Bridge !
> I would be all over it that´s for sure !


you and me both


----------



## NovaLion (Dec 7, 2014)

Shame about the exclusivity of the SKY. I wonder what a paintjob like that would run from someone like Pat Wilkins or Marty Bell.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm really digging the one to the left of the Sky. Anyone know the model? Looks like JCRG1404-WAB?


----------



## Apollo240 (Dec 8, 2014)

Is this supposed to showcase upcoming models for the following year?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Dec 8, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I'm really digging the one to the left of the Sky. Anyone know the model? Looks like JCRG1404-WAB?



Nevermind, found it. JCRG1403-WNB.

Ibanez ( ?????? ) JCRG1403-WNB?2014 ????? ??????? ????! | ??????? ONLINE SHOP


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 10, 2014)

cardinal said:


> Awesome. Love the return of the old school, block heel neck joint too.




Mee too. The funny thing is that if you have good technique the AANJ doesn't really help any, just makes it harder to shim the neck.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 10, 2014)

NovaLion said:


> I wonder what a paintjob like that would run from someone like Pat Wilkins or Marty Bell.



Thats stain on flamed maple, not paint.

And they look ugly as shit to me. Someone just smeared a bunch of stains on there.


----------



## LordHar (Dec 21, 2014)

Some more Roadcore info:

2014?12?????? | Ibanez guitars


----------



## garey77 (Dec 21, 2014)

You know, for all of the really neat builders and designs that have come to the forefront in the recent decade, I still have that love affair with ibanez' version of the super strat. I think they nailed it with that body style.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 21, 2014)

I can't decide if I want the guitar/bass hybrid or the multiscale more.






---edit---

It's the hybrid.


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 21, 2014)

Really NEED the blue and the yellow roadcore. Any chance of these showing up in Europe?


----------



## Zado (Dec 21, 2014)

Aris_T said:


> Really NEED the blue and the yellow roadcore. Any chance of these showing up in Europe?



Europe players can't have nice things


----------



## Aris_T (Dec 21, 2014)

Zado said:


> Europe players can't have nice things



So very true...
(sigh)


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 21, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> Nevermind, found it. JCRG1403-WNB.
> 
> Ibanez ( ?????? ) JCRG1403-WNB?2014 ????? ??????? ????! | ??????? ONLINE SHOP



Great god! Wow, now.......where is that winning lottery ticket.........??


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Dec 21, 2014)

Instagram

A whole bunch of pictures from the event and some close ups of the new PGM80P and AT10RP


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 21, 2014)

That RG8570SP is soooooooooo good


----------

